
Democrats criticize AT&T's exclusive iPhone deal - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/8301-10784_3-9742441-7.html
======
pg
It's not like exclusive deals are rare in the mobile world. All the carriers
have exclusive deals with device manufacturers:

[http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-
bin/stories.pl?ACCT=104&ST...](http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-
bin/stories.pl?ACCT=104&STORY=/www/story/11-15-2006/0004475020)
<http://www2.sprint.com/mr/news_dtl.do?id=17002>

Apple just turned this habit against them by making a device that's really
good.

Are these politicians that clueless, or are they as in the pockets of the
other cell carriers as they sound? Either way, this is an object lesson in why
politicians ought to be kept away from the technology business.

~~~
twism
It puzzles me that apple did not release the iphone non-carrier specific
(unlocked). They would have made a killing. They still could... or just wait
until someone figures out how to unlock it.

~~~
pg
I'm told they get most of ATT's profit on the subscription revenue. They're
not just selling the hardware. In effect they own the whole operation.

